# HPI 1 chronic stable 95 guidlines



## mpfaff (Jun 22, 2010)

If I only have "follow-up hypertension, well controlled per home monitor" and I am auditing on 95 guidelines can I count that as HPI?
Margie


----------



## LindaEV (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd give credit for a brief HPI. I find on thesse follow up appointments I usually make my CPT code with the Exam and MDM anyway.


----------

